# Let's be Honest? Why do we want to lose weight?



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

I have to admit I have vanity. I do NOT want to get overweight and look my age. Sorry I gotta admit it. Do not like the incoming wrinkles, the fading waistline or the adispose tissue being exposed....

Still want my girlish figure back.


----------



## Zookeeper (Sep 7, 2006)

You and me both...I am approaching 44 years old (MIDDLE AGE??!!! Did I say that out loud?), I don't look my age, and never want to. I also color my hair religiously  

I am 5'10" and have been every size over the past 20 yrs. from a 4 to a 16. The 4 was a bit extreme for me but I will be the first to admit, being a "healthy" weight is a lot more fun than being fat (now I am a 10/12 and pretty happy with it). It's nice to know you look good, and a LOT of things are more enjoyable...

My other reason now to keep weight down though is that I have 7 y.o. and 9 y.o. sons and I love being able to keep up with them. I want them remember how many things we did *together*, and not remember me as their fat tired mother who watched their lives go by while I sat in a lounge chair...


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

History of heart problems. Bad knees. Bad hip. Feet hurt all the time. 
Life or death.

alan


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

There should be another option.

"All of the Above"

B, C and D are all the same in most cases.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

a and b. i need to get healthier, diabetes runs in my family, so i need to lose weight. 
but i also remember what i looked like 16 or even 11 yrs ago, and i want to look close to that good again. i've earned my gray hair, so i think i'll stop coloring (lots of reasons), but i do want to be 30 lbs smaller than i am now!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Every time I carry a 50lb feed sack, I think carrying around this extra 40 lbs with me every where I can't be good for me.

I also have bladder control issues, and I know that is caused in large part by the extra weight. 

I don't color my hair, wear makeup or worry much about how I look, but I sure don't like being uncomfortable in my clothing.

Cathy


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Trying to avoid Diabetes.....and I am a musician who plays on stage in front of people...all eyes on me .......My mom was obese and she had a hard time in society and I want to avoid that . Oh, and I also notice when I am shopping that there is NEVER anything in my size, but always bigger or smaller.....well I aint getting bigger !!!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I think my grey streaked hair is very pretty, but not the extra pounds - they are more aging then anything. Also makes me tired to carry the extra weight around. My triglycerides are a little high and I need to lose about 30 to 40 pounds to be healthier, but I hate to admit it is probably more important for me to lose weight from a vanity standpoint than a health one.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

When I was younger it was all about vanity. With this last weight loss it was about health and my doctor's suggestion. Somewhere in the middle of trying to loose the weight I decided to heck with it I'm 60 I've earn every wrinkle and grey hair and I'm happy with me 

That being said, let me tell you -- it is sooooo very much more fun to buy clothing in the 6-8 sizes then it was in the 16-18 sizes 

Marlene

P.S. Feeling sooooo much better isn't a bad result either.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Yea, I guess it is called vanity. Self image sounds better but it still comes down to I don't like what I look like naked. I'm 42 and don't want to give up on feeling sexy yet.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Pure vanity, and I only want to lose about 5 or 10 pounds.

Plus, I want to pick where it leaves from - which really leaves me no option but to work it off. I wish I liked working out and actually had time to do it, which would make things soooo much easier.


----------



## pitbulls20 (Nov 15, 2007)

I like being healthy. The energy boost and willingness to get things done is increased. I would like to be around 170 pounds but things are going slow. I am 190 and it all seems to be in my stomach area. Dang genetics  I can run a mile and a half in less than 13 min but I have alot of work ahead of me. Hopefully my youngish age (25) will help me burn it off when I get me a job. (just out of active military)


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

To keep the diabetes in check, take some of the strain off my knees and generally feel better. Looking at heavy friend I think some of them age more gracefully as they don't seem to get wrinkles as fast. Anyone else think this? Cathy...sorry to tell you losing weight might make the bladder control issues worse. Instead of fat pressing on things I found out sometimes it holds things up. There is some great laproscopic surgery to correct those problems now though. I had it done 15 yrs ago when they first started doing it and it has held up all these years despite my gaining weight. 
PQ


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I voted b and c. Diabetes, heart trouble and cancer all run in my family. My mother died at 69 of diabetes, both her brother died in their 50s from heart attacks, my brother died at 43 from a heart attack. My dad died at 73 from cancer. I have osteophrosis (spelling ?) and arthritis in my knees hips feet and arms. Degenrative disk disease and high blood pressure. I am 62 and since I lost weight am feeling somewhat better. As far at the looks, sure I would like to look better, but lets face it I will never look like I use to, but as long as I can keep going with out being in a wheel chair that's what I'm aiming for. I have lost almost 60 lbs. and have about another 10 or 11 to go to reach my goal.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I voted health. I was 150 lbs overweight when I had my last baby. I had no energy, things hurt, coudln't keep up with kids. My blood pressure was bad and I just felt and looked horrible. Family history is diabetes and high blood pressure/hearth problems. My family is BIG people. 300 lbs average. I was 270 at her birth. I started watching Biggest Loser which of course talks about takign your life back, adding years onto your life etc.. and it pumped me up. I was 236 at that time (cuz of course giving birth causes you to lose weight lol) And since then i have lost nearly 65 lbs all through lifestyle changes and NOT dieting. Just portion control. I eat what I want and i do not account for it other than with my conscience and exercise .

My whole life has changed as a result. I can breath easier. My blood pressure is good!! I used to be 150/80 regularly Now I am 118/55 regularly. My endurance is higher in everything. I do not have to take naps anymore and I look and feel great! I am even to thepoint where people aren't recognizing me very quickly in stores. I love it!

I just KNOW I added years back into my life. I KNOW that I am far healthier. So for me, it was health. And i guess a bit of vanity LOL


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Vanity- and health. I feel SO much better when I lose weight. I got down to 125 last year at this time and it creeped up 12 pounds. I am just 5'1" so 110-125 is a good weight for me. Any more than that and I feel uncomfortable as I gain it all in my midsection. Back on WW to lose it (lost 3# this week!!) and I can already feel some relief to the uncomfortable feeling. And my clothes fit better. 

And of course it is all about looking my best too. I am 47 and some days I feel like I look so old and then others I am okay with myself. But with any extra weight I am not happy with my looks. Just how I am.... not gonna change either!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

A & B here too.
I want to look good.. and it's just a matter of time before this extra weight starts causing health problems.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

I lost a ton of weight on the Atkins diet a few years ago. But, started worrying about what that particular diet was doing to my health.

Funny thing is - when I lost all the weight, my wrinkles really showed probably a combination of age/weight loss. 

When I'm a bit chubbier, my wrinkles are "filled in" - but, I still worry about my health now.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Age is NOT a dirty word!  -- Think of all the people you admire and respect, and think of as beautiful for who they are instead of whether or not they have or had wrinkles...strive to be more like those people instead of attempting to recapture your youth (can't be done) or to shave years off your driver's license photo. One is life affirming and other is just not healthy.

Remember that the sources which are promoting youth and our physical looks make their money from convincing others that we need their products be it fashion, make-up, some plastic surgeons, or even diet books 

Marlene


----------

